# got into a car accident and i dont know what to do...=\



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 17, 2007)

*He is trying to SCAM YOU..plain and simple.  Did you call the police?? Because (and I hate to sound like I'm trying to be manipulative), if you didn't call the police, there is NO EVIDENCE of an accident. 

Hey, HE was the one who didn't want to exchange insurance info...(and if you didn't do that, then obviously you didn't call the cops)...So, HIS tough luck.  He is trying to pull a fast one on you.  

Here's what I would do...and yes...it may sound a little dishonest, but if you don't do this, this guy will take you for a 'ride'...pure and simple....Ignore his calls. Just...ignore them. If he is persistent, you get on the phone with him and say "I'm sorry...I don't know what you're talking about..I have NO recollection of ever being in an accident with you"..Then you HANG UP.

Dishonest?  Maybe...but remember, it was YOU who did the right thing, and HE didn't want to give his info. over....that's because (and trust me on this one) he knew EXACTLY what he wanted to do to you from the get-go.

If there was no damage to your vehicle, or his....don't worry about it...and get that plate off your car too (the dealership plate).

Believe me, you CANNOT get in trouble....NO police were notified...it's HIS word against yours, and since he is trying to scam you, he'll most likely drop it when he doesn't get what he's looking for.

There are people like this all over...that's why YOU have to really look out for yourself.

If there WAS damage needed fixing, HE wouldn't be calling you...his (or your) insurance company would...What he's doing is illegal.

Don't say another word to him in admission of the accident...You need to do just what I said....Hopefully he'll just go away when he realizes you aren't taking the bait.  Good luck.

PS: If he remains steadfast on persuing this, or he threatens with a lawsuit, you keep your ground and don't ADMIT A THING. Then, tell him to call your insurance company...I guarantee he will drop it because he won't want HIS insurance rates going up....He's just trying to make a quick buck off of what he thinks is a naive girl. If you were a man, I can guarantee he wouldn't be doing this.  Don't let him make you one of his victims.*


----------



## Hilly (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't send him shit!!!!! He is a scammer!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't ignore him. And, I only say this because if the police would've been called, you most likely would've been cited. And, if there's an imprint of 'CARSON' on the back of his vehicle, I would consider it damage (if it were my car). If it happened to me, I would want something done. Yes, you could remove the plate and act like it never happened, but if he's trying to scam him, you could always one-up him and do things the right way if you're worried about your conscience. For one, have him get 3 estimates and you pay for the cheapest one. But, don't you pay him.....make that check out to the body shop ONLY.


----------



## meiming (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree...even if you do end up paying...have the check written to the shop. I 've heard of others asking the person to take it to a mechanic they trust to give a real quote. (ya know, just in case the body shop guy is his "friend") But if he hassles you and acts too shady himself you may just have to ignore him. Does he have your license plate number or home address or anything?


----------



## eastsidesunset (Oct 17, 2007)

Please please please if this (or something like it) ever happens again, call the police. Doesn't matter if there's no visible damage, you have to protect yourself by getting a record of what happened. Also, if you happen to have a camera phone or digital camera with you when an accident happens, no matter what, take pictures of both your car and the other car involved (but make sure to turn the time/date stamp on your camera).


----------



## bebs (Oct 17, 2007)

also.. make sure you go to the body shop and ask them about it. pay there not anywhere else

I have know people not the most honest people on earth but they can print out information.. looks completely ligament .. recepts and everything but they are nothing but fake. 

the reason I'm saying this is.. you want to call and talk to them. make sure to do to go to at least 3 places like said earlier. do not give him the money directly like said before. 

and if he doesnt do as you said, report him to the police and tell them what happened.. you do not have to report an accedent but if he got your info and you didnt get his, you can site him for that on something (I would have called the cops on that point) but tell the truth, dont let your self get pushed around is all I can say. 

call a few friends and ask them for a few good auto shops.. and if he doesnt still agree.. refer the guy to your insurence company and let them sort it out, that way he'll also have to report it to his.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Don't ignore him. And, I only say this because if the police would've been called, you most likely would've been cited. And, if there's an imprint of 'CARSON' on the back of his vehicle, I would consider it damage (if it were my car). If it happened to me, I would want something done. Yes, you could remove the plate and act like it never happened, but if he's trying to scam him, you could always one-up him and do things the right way if you're worried about your conscience. For one, have him get 3 estimates and you pay for the cheapest one. But, don't you pay him.....make that check out to the body shop ONLY._

 
*
True...If it were my car, I would also want something done about it...but, as she says, HE didn't want to notify police or insurance....that rings loud bells of a scam artist. I've seen this done several times...there are many* *people out there that make a living out of this sort of thing preying on naive people...Ever hear of a "Swoop and Squat" scam....For all she knows, this could be it; sure sounds like it has the makings of it to me..And even if this wasn't one of those scams, the guy is still trying to profit from it. Yes...she DID hit his car...but she tried to do the right thing, and he is trying to pull the wool over her eyes.**

As someone already said, ANY TIME an accident happens (even if it's just a fender-bender) call the police...that's the only record and protection you have; otherwise, someone could say they broke their back, etc.

If you really feel like you have to give into this guy, then you need to call your insurance company. Yes, your rates may go up....but there's nothing you can do about it....Hopefully, (since he's a con-artist) if he hears you want to involve insurance companies he'll go away.

Please, though....DON'T make a check out to any garage....I've seen cases where sometimes the accident 'victim' has a deal with the mechanic...goes like this: "You call the person who hit me and tell her it's gonna be $600 to fix my car, and I'll give you half of that"....It happens more than you would know.

On a side note, you really can't get in trouble with the police. It wasn't a "hit and run"....Yes, you ARE supposed to call them in the event of any accident, but they're not going to do anything to you now....You stopped....that is your civic and legal duty....If you ever had to speak with the police about anything (which is unlikely...if this guy didn't want to call them before, he won't want to now; and he knows he doesn't have a leg to stand on legally), you just tell them the truth; he was uncooperative with you...You've never been in this situation before...you didn't know. You won't get in trouble.

I still say you should tell the guy "too bad, so sad".....And I wouldn't say that if I really  and truly thought he was some honest person....He's a guy trying to screw you over.....I personally wouldn't have another thought of HIS welfare, because he isn't thinking of yours.  Nor does he care you are a young student and it may take you WEEKS to save up $500.  But, do what you feel you must...just promise one thing.....if you DO want to do something about it, call your insurance co.....They will insure you get a fair deal all the way around, and send his car to an affiliated garage for a proper estimate....It's the best you can do in that situation, even though they may increase your rates......**Let us know what you decide to do! *


----------



## Raerae (Oct 17, 2007)

It's not unfair to also ask him to go to a body shop of your choice thats near him, you could even meet him there, and get an additional estimate.

You might consider grabbing a phone book, and calling to ask them about how much it would cost to fill and paint a bumper.  $500.00 doesn't seem all that high, but who knows, it could be like double what a real cost would be.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 17, 2007)

like others have said, tell him you are going to call the police to get it put on the record just in case, and/or that you will call your insurance company for whatever reason. (you dont have to do either, just 'threaten' it)

if he's a scammer, he will back off pretty quick! or make an endless list as to why you shouldn't do that and just give him the money. i dont think you should give him any money at all regardless. if he didnt want insurance involved then thats his problem - this is what insurance is for, so it doesnt come out of your own pocket (even though your rates will go up...) i dont know, i just wouldnt unless there was some real record of it instead of just a estimate he provides.

he sounds more in the wrong about how he is handling this than you, so dont be worried about a lawsuit. *he doesnt have anything to sue about if there is no record of the accident. there is NO record whatsoever, by the police or insurance companies! so dont worry about that at ALL!* dont let this guy pull your chain. he is a huge scammer. *PLEASE do not give this guy your money!!!*

i am still confused as to why you shared your information without getting his? you said you exchanged but later you said he has yours but you dont have his.

if anything else happens that makes you uneasy about him, i would call the police. if he has your information like your address, i would just...want someone to know that. (not trying to scare you!)


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 17, 2007)

I would suspect he's a scammer and it was a 'swoop and squat' type thing, but I'm a suspicious individual.
I would tell him that if he can't meet me at the body shop to get the estimate and allow me to pay the shop directly, I can't help him.
He probably didn't want you to call the police because he doesn't have insurance and/or a valid license. If that's the case meh. I'd say hell with him. Except for that whole 'he knows where i live' part. o.0


----------



## user79 (Oct 18, 2007)

I think the bodyshop of your choice and getting an estimate with him there is the best, fairest, and safest idea. That way you won't have it on your conscience.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 18, 2007)

Basically..YOU HIT HIS CAR..and you need to repair it.
500 bucks! thats an amazing deal on a bumper +color matching paint and labor. If he wants to take that 500 dollars and spend it on hamburgers,he can(he shouldn't but he can) . Otherwise he can just go to your insurance company, the shop will charge your insurance company $1,000 dollars because thats how body shops make money(off insurance), If he was a scammer he would certainly be asking for more than 500 dollars for repairs to his car... 

I've been on his side of a situation like this before.

always file a police report . Always always always. If you don't, you get fucked.


----------



## ~Valerie~ (Oct 18, 2007)

I just want to say thank you for posting this because I have learned a lot.  I've never gotten in an accident before but if I ever do, I'll definitely know what to do/what not to do now.  I'm sorry this happened to you and I hope it all works out!  I think YvetteJeannine gave wonderful advice.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Basically..YOU HIT HIS CAR..and you need to repair it.
500 bucks! thats an amazing deal on a bumper +color matching paint and labor. If he wants to take that 500 dollars and spend it on hamburgers,he can(he shouldn't but he can) . Otherwise he can just go to your insurance company, the shop will charge your insurance company $1,000 dollars because thats how body shops make money(off insurance), If he was a scammer he would certainly be asking for more than 500 dollars for repairs to his car... 

I've been on his side of a situation like this before.

always file a police report . Always always always. If you don't, you get fucked._

 
except its not at all "basically you hit his car and you need to repair it" - the entire situation is sketchy and he doesnt want to follow proper procedure to get it fixed.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes well proper procedure should have been taken on day one.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 18, 2007)

I think that I would look up the law in your state.  This is what to do in Louisiana http://www.louisiana-legal.com/depth_carwreck.htm.   Here is another website.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...5013829AAqS2p0.

It wouldn't hurt to contact an attorney about this.   Please protect yourself.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a minor accident in NO and didn't call the police. Thank GOD a witness got in touch with my insurance company because the other driver hit me and was lying his ass off. Call the police every time.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 19, 2007)

Its extremely important to call the cops EVERY time. I don't care if its only a scratch. 

my boyfriend had a fairly damaging (to another car) accident in L.A , it was completely the other persons fault for trying to pass traffic in a bus only lane.
His only witness was his Cousin , which didn't work because your witnesses apparently cant be family , anyhow, no police report was filed, so the other guy got off the hook, and my boyfriends insurance went up. I rear ended someone and called the police, I didn't get a ticket or anything (I think this is why most people are worried about calling the police)  I've filed several police reports, for hit and runs and vandalism in my apartment parking lot. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## dmenchi (Oct 19, 2007)

oh, never giver him any money. i agree with the ladies above. stay calm , when ever you feel paniked by this just take a few breaths and think aboutn something positive. 
now, why does hes has your insurance info and you don't have his?? 
also, it depends on the state your in. I live in FL which is a 'no -fault' state, this means that it doesn't matter who's fault it is your rate goes up! great for me as i was hit buy a bus driven by an illegal alien without a license and MY insurance had to pay and to make matters worse my rate went up to 300$ /month....it wasen't my fault at all he hit ME!! My damage repair was 1200$, his a headlight..but i could have paid the 1200$ myself considering that i paid 12 months 300$ monthly ( this makes me want to cry!!)
so please consider your local laws before making decisions like that!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Oct 19, 2007)

500 should be right actually.. If the bumper is damaged (since it has an imprint on it) it'll cost about that much to get it fixed, painted, and pay for labor. This is coming from my b/f who works with cars for a living. 

It is kinda weird that he won't give you an estimate.. So just be firm that you really want one and tell him that you're not going to be sending him anything unless you get the papers. He probably doesn't want to go through insurance either so just be firm about what you want. 

It doesn't matter if you write the check to him or not. If he has a really old and crappy car and doesn't want to get it fixed, than that's up to him to decide. No offense, but you did hit him and it was pretty much your fault, so it's pretty much his decision if he wants to fix the car or not (who knows, maybe he might need the money for other more important things than fixing his car). 

But $500 is about right for fixing his bumper.. it would be a lot more if his suspensions were damaged and what not. So just make sure you let him know clearly that he's not getting his money until he coughs up the papers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck sweetie and don't stress so much about it.


----------



## Larkin (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Basically..YOU HIT HIS CAR..and you need to repair it.
500 bucks! thats an amazing deal on a bumper +color matching paint and labor. If he wants to take that 500 dollars and spend it on hamburgers,he can(he shouldn't but he can) . Otherwise he can just go to your insurance company, the shop will charge your insurance company $1,000 dollars because thats how body shops make money(off insurance), If he was a scammer he would certainly be asking for more than 500 dollars for repairs to his car... 

I've been on his side of a situation like this before.

always file a police report . Always always always. If you don't, you get fucked._

 
I agree! You admit yourself it was your fault. Don't let people persuade you into not paying the man at all.(that would be sooo jacked up!) You owe him. He's not obligated to fix his car if he doesn't want to. Not calling the police benefited you both, otherwise you wouldn't have agree with it. Choose the lowest estimate,and keep proof of the payment you give *to him*.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 19, 2007)

I dont agree that the man should be given money to spend on what he wants. You damaged his car - if you give him money it should be for that, you dont have any obligation to fund other aspects of his life. What stops him saying you didnt pay him for it? Your cheque to him could have been for something else. Also his car will still be damaged - will he hound you for more money? 
I wouldnt risk giving in to this as he knows where you live - if you make it clear he wont see a penny of it himself, then he would probably be more inclined to leave you be.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 19, 2007)

you may feel bad and guilty because you hit his car, but do NOT give him your money. he is a scam!! 

it was NOT your fault, you did NOTHING wrong. if he really wanted it fixed, he would have exchanged insurance... and if he really thought it was bad enough to warrant this argument, he would have called the police.

do NOT give him your money. he has no proof, no evidence and no reason to try and get your money.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 19, 2007)

Unfortunately , she did do something wrong, she hit someones car, and yes it was her fault. 

Life sucks. you hit someones car, you have to pay for it. Get the estimates  , and pay for it. Be honest . don't screw someone.

$500 dollars for a bumper doesnt seem like a  scam. its legit.People involved in scams ask for much more than $500 bucks... and I highly doubt it was a "planned" accident. Swoop and squats are different. someone cuts you off and someone else blocks you in so you pretty much have to hit the car in front of you. In the state of Ca. It happens often because in CA when you rear end someone No matter WHAT the situation is, its automatically your fault.


I don't mean to sound like a bitch, but Ive been in this situation and screwed before. Its not cool


----------



## goink (Oct 19, 2007)

Let's say that he is a scammer.
However, you did hit him. It's not your fault that you hit him, but at the end, you hit him. (repeating myself here)
$500, like above posters have said, does not sound like a scam. You left an imprint on his bumper. It's not a simple paint over job.
When my brother accidentally scratched a car while parking, he went to his insurance. However, his insurance said that if the two parties can handle it on their own, the insurance company does not need to get involved. Note that this applies to Canada. My father wrote the lady a cheque and a contract was signed. My father got a witness to sign also. It costs around $400 and it was a simple scratch.

Accidents between two parties cost more than one party (i.e. you hitting a light pole).


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 19, 2007)

I don't think it was a "Swoop & Squat" if she swerved _2_ lanes over.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Unfortunately , she did do something wrong, she hit someones car, and yes it was her fault. 

Life sucks. you hit someones car, you have to pay for it. Get the estimates  , and pay for it. Be honest . don't screw someone.

$500 dollars for a bumper doesnt seem like a  scam. its legit.People involved in scams ask for much more than $500 bucks... and I highly doubt it was a "planned" accident. Swoop and squats are different. someone cuts you off and someone else blocks you in so you pretty much have to hit the car in front of you. In the state of Ca. It happens often because in CA when you rear end someone No matter WHAT the situation is, its automatically your fault.


I don't mean to sound like a bitch, but Ive been in this situation and screwed before. Its not cool_

 
If he's that concerned about being screwed he should have called the police.


I wouldn't give anyone any money without a valid estimate while physically at the body shop.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_If he's that concerned about being screwed he should have called the police.


I wouldn't give anyone any money without a valid estimate while physically at the body shop._

 
that is exactly what i have been trying to say. 

YES, some of you are right that YES she did hit his car. 
if he was so worried about his car and wanting it to be fixed, he wouldnt have put up such a huge fuss about not wanting to call the police or get insurance involved (again, THAT IS WHAT INSURANCE IS FOR!)

morally, she _should_ pay and if she does, pay the body shop, not him. but technically, legally, no report was filed so there is no evidence that it ever happened.

mac attack, i am sorry you were in this position and its clear youre very strong in your opinion about this. but take all of the OPs details into consideration. it may not have been a swoop and squat, but who is to say this guy didnt see an easy opportunity for some spare cash? to the guy, the OP probably seemed terrified, worried, naive, unsure of what to do and how to handle it (only sort of, because she did ask for all of his information!) and he could just be trying to take advantage of her.

*proper procedure should have been taken*, _he_ was really hesitant to do so, so its now his fault as well. she may have hit him but he isnt doing anything about it other than trying to get money out of her and not providing any information (hmm, just like before??) like a copy of the estimate.

like shimmer said, if he was so worried about getting his car fixed, he would have called the police. 

OP, i would love an update on your situation. has he called yet? has he given you a copy of the estimate? anything?


----------



## little teaser (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_you may feel bad and guilty because you hit his car, but do NOT give him your money. he is a scam!! 

it was NOT your fault, you did NOTHING wrong. if he really wanted it fixed, he would have exchanged insurance... and if he really thought it was bad enough to warrant this argument, he would have called the police.

do NOT give him your money. he has no proof, no evidence and no reason to try and get your money._

 
ITA^^
always call the police no matter how minor the accident because the other party might not even be insured,and if there driveing with no insurance you shouldnt be responsible to pay nothing.
also even when calling the police they will come out check for license/insurance but in most state they wont write a report for damages less than $500. so for all you know the cop might of sent you both on your way for the minor damages hes claming is $500


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 19, 2007)

another reason i find this fishy ...

why did he decide, all of the sudden and after the fact, that he wanted to get the car fixed? to me, it really really seems like he thought about after the fact "oh, i could get some money by this!" so now he is trying to take advantage of you.

and also, i dont want to make you feel even more weary, but have you seen the car since? there's a possibility he purposely did more damage in order to collect more money.

he didn't call the police. boohoo. his fault.


----------



## goink (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_
and also, i dont want to make you feel even more weary, but have you seen the car since? there's a possibility he purposely did more damage in order to collect more money.

he didn't call the police. boohoo. his fault._

 
It is his fault. I don't understand why he did not want to call. It's in his advantage to call the police as the hit was done by the OP (sorry!).

And...there is that possibility, which is why my mother keep a disposable camera in her car. She doesn't have a camera in her cellphone.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 20, 2007)

Just because he picks it doesn't mean you have to pay that one. Your insurance company wouldn't pay the most expensive one, in fact, usually they either take the average cost or they take the lowest cost one.


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 20, 2007)

If the police weren't contacted, there's no record of the accident.  But even if you do the right thing and try to fix his car, you should never ever ever give money without seeing the estimate first.  I wouldn't go any further until he provides you with the necessary information, he is being uncooperative.   If there's one thing my dad always taught me is just to be sure to document everything, your account of what happened, every phone call, every sketchy estimate he comes up with, so that if he does contact the insurance company, you can at least explain that he wasn't providing you with enough documented information for you to send money.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 20, 2007)

oof. just be careful dear. don't let the money leave your hand without having thought about all the possible options first.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 21, 2007)

*Wow....Now the estimates have gone UP, but he hasn't picked a body shop yet(???)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Boy, you're really getting steamrolled.  I know you're trying to do the 'right' thing...and that's great you're an honest person (and, you *can* be an honest person without letting yourself get ripped-off), but....well, I just wish you could see this guy for what he really is.*


----------



## vicuna1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't take the time to see where you live, but in Ohio most of my claims for this kind of damage (I'm a casualty insurance adjuster, I handle this stuff day after day) is approx $350-450 to repair. He's got scammer written all over the place. At this point, best to handle out of pocket and sign a check over to the body shop, in person. And have someone with you who knows auto junk or looks like they do.


----------



## socalmacfan (Nov 4, 2007)

FYI:  Insurance defense attorneys search blogs, sites, chats to use as evidence in defending lawsuits for the insurance companies.  So be careful what you say.  You don't want to explain yourself later on in a deposition or worse yet, in front of a jury.


----------



## *KT* (Nov 4, 2007)

When I first read this, I thought of the time I got rear-ended so hard that the back fender of my car was pushed against the back wheels of my car and the guy who hit me didn't want to call the cops.  Needless to say, I couldn't even move my car 3 feet to get off the road, the damage was so bad.  Thirty minutes later when the cops showed up, I found out the guy had a suspended driver's license and no car insurance.  He was fined, his car was impounded, etc.  My car was totaled but I had full coverage, so it worked out OK.  

Since you got to see his license, he obviously had a valid one of those... but the whole thing makes me think he's not got any insurance and that's why he didn't want to get the police and insurance companies involved.  Especially if you live in a state like me (Michigan) where some sort of insurance is required on every single vehicle out on the road. 

I completely disagree with writing him a check whether he gets it fixed or not.  If he doesn't care enough to fix it, then you shouldn't be writing a check for him to go out and buy whatever he pleases.  Your insurance company wouldn't write you a check for $500 for a repair, they write them to the auto shop (unless you provide proof of payment).  

Good luck!


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 4, 2007)

yeah, you should have called the police, and know your know that for the future.  it's good of you to offer to pay for the repairs (since you rear-ended him, the chances of fault are incredibly high - even with that jackass truck driver) but, don't give the money to him so he can pocket it and possibly try to get more from you.  if you pay the auto repair shop directly, then the repair shop can give you a reciept of the repair.

basically, tell him that you'll honor your word by paying for the damage, but only if you can pay the repair shop directly.  you gotta protect yourself.


----------



## chocodcocoa (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm in Canada so things might be different but a similar thing happened to my friend...
He rear ended someone and there was no visible damage, not even a single scratch.  They exchanged insurance information, did NOT call the police, and the woman he hit didn't call him immediately after the accident so he thought he was off the hook... until two years later she called and said that she was experiencing terrible back pain, and that she believed it was caused by the bumping incident.  She then informed his insurance company and his insurance sky rocketed cus of this... because there was no police record and she had his information.
I would advise you to always call the police because you can never trust people.  Or at least take pictures or something and have him give you a written statement that he will never bother you again once you do pay for the damage.


----------

